# An Absolute Delight



## YeOldeOke (6/2/21)

Recently got myself a Kylin Mini V2 and an Intake Dual. What an absolute delight these tanks are. Easy to build and wick, even with my poor eyesight (with the help of a headband), good flavour, no leaks, no dry hits, no flooding, spitback, sweating and swearing.

Maybe it's time my trusty OBS Nano's retire with two more of the above. I'm attached to them, they served me very well.  /edit Well, maybe not, they're still great RTA's

Just one thing, to refill the Intake one needs to carry some tools. Recommended:








And no, ye olde vape tweezers with the grip don't work.

Ah well, nothings perfect eh.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/2/21)

It's not all bad carrying tools around though, is it. Rumour has it the ladies find tool belts sexy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

